# The "skinny drug"  Clenbuterol



## McKenzie (Jan 5, 2006)

The story begins after a brief commercial

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=8cb5ed75-d51f-4bea-bf79-789eb3cbfcf0&f=copy


----------



## kell11 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kenzie my dear,do I recognize that wall and floor molding in your avatar.
Is that you,you naughty girl?
And if so,since you showed us yours...should I follow suit and show you mine?
j/k--or not. 
Oh yeah,Clen.The get skinny pill...


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Jan 5, 2006)

kell - for all that is good in this world, please don't post a picture of you in that position with no drawers on!!!!!!


----------



## tee (Jan 5, 2006)

Now see what you did guys, she took the avatar off. 


I love how Katie says, "Its a pill that you give to dogs. Its for horses, not humans." I could swear that its used all over the world for humans except in the USA where corrupt politics dictate what drugs will be allowed and what wont. Thats okay, I dont think it works for shit anyways.

Did you see the horrible side effects they list? Although, Clen can have nasty sides, so can Tylenol. 

Why cant they just present an unbiased story on anything? Our media sucks. :squintfin


----------



## a-bomb83 (Jan 5, 2006)

tee said:
			
		

> Why cant they just present an unbiased story on anything? Our media sucks. :squintfin



you just answered your own question.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry Tee.
Kenzie comebaaaack!...Comeback Kenzie!
Dont be shy..


----------



## kell11 (Jan 5, 2006)

jabo1jabo1 said:
			
		

> kell - for all that is good in this world, please don't post a picture of you in that position with no drawers on!!!!!!


Sound Advice.


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Jan 5, 2006)

did you see that old bitch that katie was interviewing spitting and sputtering trying to make this the worse thing for ya since slim jims.

f...king idiots, i'm with ya tee, i've never liked the shit either. all it did for me was make me run round and round in circles. 

Hey...maybe that is how it makes you sooo skinny!!!!


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 5, 2006)

its ok...I told you guys I probably wouldnt leave it up long.


----------



## Defconx3 (Jan 5, 2006)

I love stuff like that, that was good for a laugh.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 5, 2006)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> its ok...I told you guys I probably wouldnt leave it up long.



Well,_*thanks*_ for sharing sweetheart...


----------



## dump truck (Jan 6, 2006)

The suppose model who took clen didn't mention that models shove fingers done thier throats and take rec drugs so they don'y eat. I know which one is really bad for you.


----------



## Bizarro (Jan 10, 2006)

Other than massive cramps, I have had no probs with clen...its great. I went down a waist size in a couple weeks.


----------

